# Mettre a Jour GCC OS X 10.5.8



## rezaazera (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Voila j'ai OS X 10.5.8 avec Xcode 3.1.4 et donc GCC 4.0.1

j'utilise code::block et Qt creator.

Est il possible que j'installe une version de GCC plus recente? Si oui comment dois-je m'y prendre?

Merci.


----------



## ntx (31 Juillet 2011)

Il faut voir si Fink ou Mac Port proposent une version plus récente et compatible avec ton OS. Mais il n'est pas sûr que celle-ci fonctionne avec Xcode.


----------



## rezaazera (4 Août 2011)

J'ai l'impression que dans la doc ils disent que sa marche mais je ne comprend pas tres bien l'anglais et j'ai pas envie de faire de betises.

Voila un extrait de la doc:

_New in Xcode IDE 
&#8226; The assistant interface has been completely revamped, making it easier to 
create "New Project", "New Target", and "New File" resources.  This release of 
Xcode also adds new assistant templates for both Mac OS X and iPhone OS 
applications. 
&#8226; A new Overview toolbar item lets you see and set the project's active Target, 
Con&#64257;guration, Executable, Architecture, and SDK with a single control. 
&#8226; It is now possible to set a global "override" SDK as the Active SDK, making it 
easy to test the build of your entire project against a different platform. 
&#8226; New interface shortcuts have been added to the Build Setting inspectors 
making it easy to set the desired compiler, architectures, and SDKs 
&#8226; You can now add Libraries and Frameworks directly into the Target window and 
relate them to the project's SDK. 
&#8226; The Xcode UI now allows you to designate a library or framework as weak- 
linked, to support building with newer SDKs while targeting older OS versions. 
&#8226; New "Edit all in scope" option within the Xcode source editor makes it easy to 
update all instances of the selected symbol within the current scope of code. 
&#8226; You can now have conditional build settings assigned for any combination of 
architecture and SDK. 
*&#8226; LLVM GCC 4.2 is a new optional compiler based on the LLVM.org open source 
project. LLVM GCC 4.2 provides an LLVM-based back-end optimizer using the 
GCC 4.2 front-end parser. This compiler is both source and binary compatible 
with GCC 4.2 and requires the Mac OS X 10.5 SDK or "Current OS" SDK. 
&#8226; GCC 4.2 is a new optional compiler with stricter C and C++ language 
enforcement, security enhancements, performance optimizations, and bug &#64257;xes 
over GCC 4.0.  Requires the Mac OS X 10.5 SDK or "Current OS" SDK*_

Quand je lance la commande g++ dans le terminal voila ce que j'ai:

i686-apple-darwin9-g++-4.0.1: no input files

Donc j'imagine que j'ai GCC 4.0.1 d'installer?


----------



## Céroce (4 Août 2011)

Pour formuler autrement la réponse de *ntx* qui est la bonne:
tu peux installer une nouvelle version de gcc, par exemple en utilisant MacPorts.

Par contre, il n'est pas certain que Xcode 3.1.4 fonctionne avec cette version de gcc. Alors, soit tu t'en moques parce que tu n'utilises pas Xcode, soit tu te contentes de la version 4.0.1 (qui fera sans doute l'affaire, as-tu vraiment besoin d'une fonctionnalité bien précise de gcc 4.2 ?)


----------

